# Anyone work for PAS repair team?



## bigdaddy (Mar 3, 2013)

I am looking to talk to anyone else on the repair team for PAS about the current work load and changes. Please PM me if you would like to talk. I am looking for contractors who actually login and get their assignments thru Aspen Grove I Vendor, not someone who works for a guy that gets his work from his cousins friend that works for PAS.


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

bigdaddy said:


> I am looking to talk to anyone else on the repair team for PAS about the current work load and changes. Please PM me if you would like to talk. I am looking for contractors who actually login and get their assignments thru Aspen Grove I Vendor, not someone who works for a guy that gets his work from his cousins friend that works for PAS.



can't say I have ever heard of them.... What does PAS stand for?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Are you referring to Premiere Asset Services?


----------



## Jaybuilds (Nov 19, 2015)

Yes bud. How can I help


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

http://www.realestatewebmasters.com...rom-Premiere-Asset-Services-(PAS)-list/page3?


I just thought i would post a link to a thread about PSA and Wells Fargo, its and old thread.


----------



## bigdaddy (Mar 3, 2013)

Zuse,
Thanks for the link but I was looking to talk to other contractors. The brokers don't really have anything to do with the repair team. I figured I would ask around here. To be honest, I didn't think I would get a bunch of responses since I think there are less then 100 of us nationwide, but I thought there might be at least 1 or 2 on this board. Oh well.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

bigdaddy said:


> Zuse,
> Thanks for the link but I was looking to talk to other contractors. The brokers don't really have anything to do with the repair team. I figured I would ask around here. To be honest, I didn't think I would get a bunch of responses since I think there are less then 100 of us nationwide, but I thought there might be at least 1 or 2 on this board. Oh well.


Wannabe might be in with PAS. He's the only one here that might be direct that I know of.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

bigdaddy said:


> Zuse,
> Thanks for the link but I was looking to talk to other contractors. The brokers don't really have anything to do with the repair team. I figured I would ask around here. To be honest, I didn't think I would get a bunch of responses since I think there are less then 100 of us nationwide, but I thought there might be at least 1 or 2 on this board. Oh well.



I do PAS through the brokers here. Get about 6-8 a year but then again we have virtually NO foreclosures here..........


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Sure I have worked for PAS through WF out of One Home Campus, WDSM. Our work is primarily the 203k and 203B loans. 

What is your question? I presume you are talking the direct work? Direct work with PAS can and is through WF or from the brokers doing the rehab finance in house.


----------



## bigdaddy (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks guys but not really what I'm looking for. I was trying to reach out to other contractors on the repair team. I get my work orders directly from PAS, we are called PAS network contractors, they also send work to Home Depot and Lowes they are the national contractors who sub the work out to local contractors (not what I'm looking for either). Like I said, there are not many of us direct guys left and I wanted to talk with a fellow contractor to kind of "swap notes" so to speak. I also do work with brokers for PAS but it's not the same thing.


----------



## AceVentura (Sep 6, 2015)

Wannabe said:


> Sure I have worked for PAS through WF out of One Home Campus, WDSM. Our work is primarily the 203k and 203B loans.
> 
> What is your question? I presume you are talking the direct work? Direct work with PAS can and is through WF or from the brokers doing the rehab finance in house.


With the 203K's is it WF pulling the mortgages / referrals / in house?

Interested because I like the concept, never thought of it in any big relation though - (such as large investors / banks) 

Been kicking around the idea of trying to make a run on the 203K's for a while - possible try to pull my first one this winter.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

I think it's as easy as just calling WF and talking to their local 203 loan originator and go through the process. I was contacted years ago and kinda stumbled into the work  Since then we have completed prolly 100 projects from $10-$30k. All been profitable but some are unnerving when a General Contractor applies for the 203 Rehab loan and finds out they can't complete their own work (legally). I don't play games subbing back to homeowner/GC and we won't do any work if homeowners are a GC. NOT worth the BS that seems to dog the job.


----------



## bigdaddy (Mar 3, 2013)

I get asked everyday to do 203K's!
I turn everyone of them down. It's just not for me, you still have to deal with the homeowners and that's a total PITA!


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

bigdaddy said:


> I also do work with brokers for PAS but it's not the same thing.


Yeah, It's a lot less of a headache......


----------



## AceVentura (Sep 6, 2015)

Wannabe said:


> I think it's as easy as just calling WF and talking to their local 203 loan originator and go through the process. I was contacted years ago and kinda stumbled into the work  Since then we have completed prolly 100 projects from $10-$30k. All been profitable but some are unnerving when a General Contractor applies for the 203 Rehab loan and finds out they can't complete their own work (legally). I don't play games subbing back to homeowner/GC and we won't do any work if homeowners are a GC. NOT worth the BS that seems to dog the job.


My thoughts were that there has gotta be some good profit gaps between some of these homes, rehabs, and resales.

As far as legally you mean that you cannot make draws off the loan for any work done by owner as GC? It would make sense less chances of abuse of the loans.

I appreciate that though makes me see the 203k at a different angle. I was initially looking at the lower interest and payouts versus investors etc.


----------



## Jaybuilds (Nov 19, 2015)

I am pas preferred vendor working through aspen portal. How can i help?


----------



## bigdaddy (Mar 3, 2013)

mtmtnman said:


> Yeah, It's a lot less of a headache......


Don't know how you can say it's less of a headache if you only have experience with one side? I agree that it's usually a smooth process working with the brokers but what kind of headaches do you think come from eliminating a broker and getting work handed to you directly from the source? I would have to disagree and say direct would be less of a headache, not by much since both are pretty smooth but it's still one less person to deal with.
Not as bad as working for a national or regional and the brokers don't take any money from your bids, but you do realize they have to get approval from someone else before handing over to you?


----------



## bigdaddy (Mar 3, 2013)

Jaybuilds said:


> I am pas preferred vendor working through aspen portal. How can i help?


I sent you a PM


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

bigdaddy said:


> Don't know how you can say it's less of a headache if you only have experience with one side? I agree that it's usually a smooth process working with the brokers but what kind of headaches do you think come from eliminating a broker and getting work handed to you directly from the source? I would have to disagree and say direct would be less of a headache, not by much since both are pretty smooth but it's still one less person to deal with.
> Not as bad as working for a national or regional and the brokers don't take any money from your bids, but you do realize they have to get approval from someone else before handing over to you?


I've worked both sides & prefer the Aspen direct way - Things seemed to get approved & paid quicker than they did through the broker. May just that particular broker though.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

bigdaddy said:


> Don't know how you can say it's less of a headache if you only have experience with one side? I agree that it's usually a smooth process working with the brokers but what kind of headaches do you think come from eliminating a broker and getting work handed to you directly from the source? I would have to disagree and say direct would be less of a headache, not by much since both are pretty smooth but it's still one less person to deal with.
> Not as bad as working for a national or regional and the brokers don't take any money from your bids, but you do realize they have to get approval from someone else before handing over to you?



Are you screwing with photos and putting everything through a portal? If so it's easier broker direct. Bid it, Get the job, Do the work, Submit a Quickbooks invoice to the broker and get paid. I DESPISE office work! That being said, The last one i just finished took 10 month to get the bid approved and in the meantime Wells Fargo did MULTIPLE bpo's and 4 appraisals in that time....


----------



## bigdaddy (Mar 3, 2013)

mtmtnman said:


> Are you screwing with photos and putting everything through a portal? If so it's easier broker direct. Bid it, Get the job, Do the work, Submit a Quickbooks invoice to the broker and get paid. I DESPISE office work! That being said, The last one i just finished took 10 month to get the bid approved and in the meantime Wells Fargo did MULTIPLE bpo's and 4 appraisals in that time....


I don't know what BPO's and appraisals have to do with anything?
Yes, I take photos (we take photos of EVERYTHING we bid and of completed work anyway to cover our asses) and zip and upload, don't bother naming or messing around, literally takes 10 seconds.
I guess we can agree to disagree.
Like I said, if you only know one side and are GUESSING at how the direct work is done then you already made you mind up. For me and apparently PropPresPro, we both prefer direct. To each his own.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

bigdaddy said:


> I don't know what BPO's and appraisals have to do with anything?
> Yes, I take photos (we take photos of EVERYTHING we bid and of completed work anyway to cover our asses) and zip and upload, don't bother naming or messing around, literally takes 10 seconds.
> I guess we can agree to disagree.
> Like I said, if you only know one side and are GUESSING at how the direct work is done then you already made you mind up. For me and apparently PropPresPro, we both prefer direct. To each his own.


Just stating how stupid they can be sometimes. This home is WAAAAY back in the hills and will be a bugger to sell in the winter. If they would have gotten on the ball it would have been sold and closed 6 months ago. No issues broker direct. It goes smooth. Wells typically calls me with any questions and in the end the check comes straight from Wells so not much different other than i may take a few dozen photos VS how many?


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> Wannabe might be in with PAS. He's the only one here that might be direct that I know of.



We do work for PAS thru the brokers as well. Not much here. Started in 2008 and do maybe 2-3 a year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1981 (Feb 26, 2016)

Yes I been working with p.a.s for the last 5 years. The last 2 years we have been going through aspen. Work has been slow for the last 8 months, they have been using lowes. We went from 20 big work orders to 2 small work orders a month in ohio.


----------

